# What should/can you modify on a Rugar Super Redhawk .44 mag with a 9.5" barrel?



## Jon8092 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im looking to amp up my Super Redhawk .44 mag, with a few accessories such as a scope and anything else that may come of mind. I also have a Beretta 92 FS thats in need of "ugrades" but im unsure what to modify to get the best "bang" for my buck. Thinking laser and flash light posibly. Any suggestions?


----------

